# Accucraft SP F4 2-10-2 Photos and Video



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

While I was at Accucraft today, I also talked Cliff into breaking out the F4. While it was at the NSS last month, and he ran it at least four times, somehow I missed it each time.









This loco is a real bruiser! While it may not be as flashy as a GS4 or AC12, it's nonetheless very impressive! If I were a broad-gauge guy, I'd be looking at one of these.









Again, I apologize for the lighting (or lack thereof...)


















































































Movie[/b]
Click image to play 5.16 mb video...


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04 Aug 2009 07:42 PM 
If I were a broad-gauge guy, I'd be looking at one of these.












http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/DwightEnnis/F4/Movie/MVI-0099-0103.wmv
Thanks for posting. That is an impressive live steamer. But like you said, it's broad-gauge. Great for the broad-gauge guys, but not for me. 

How can I get a plume like that on my Accucraft American Baldwin 4-4-0? When I ran it yesterday at Steamin' at Steve's, it was virtually "plumeless". Gadzooks, that sounds horrible.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"How can I get a plume like that on my Accucraft American Baldwin 4-4-0? When I ran it yesterday at Steamin' at Steve's, it was virtually "plumeless". Gadzooks, that sounds horrible. " 

I know I know......cold dry weather! Whoops, not here or there right now. 

Larry Newman


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You really want cool humid weather. Cool to condense the steam to a vapor as it exits the stack and humid so it doesn't get absorbed in the air but remains a visible cloud. I love running my engines in a gentle rain. It can turn what my Mom called a "dreary ol' day", into a "glorious day of steaming"!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Nice!! Those plumes look great. I wonder how slow it can run. I've been trying to slow down my Liberty Belle, but she just wants to go soo fast all the time. 

Mark


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark
You need a good load behind the engine, maybe have the little guy ride behind!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I would love to put a Bark Box in it. It would sound awesome!!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey redbeard I know what will make that 4-4-0 sound great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ1ajNZKbT4


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight - thanks for posting the photos and movie. I've been getting more and more interested in that engine and love the size. Did Cliff provide any additional insight on its arrival here in the states?


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

RE: Steam plumes: I own multiple Accucraft locos, both narrow gauge and standard gauge. All of them have benefited (plume-wise) from the simple addition of a piece of standard hobby shop brass tubing (larger the diameter of the exhaust pipe but smaller than the smoke stack inside diameter) that extends from the cylinder exhaust to the smoke box shell. Apparently, this keeps the cylinder exhaust as hot as possible, so as to maximize the difference in temperature between the cylinder exhaust and the outside temperature, thus also increasing the exhaust plume.

The Accucraft warehouse, where Dwight shot the video, is quite cool and dry if not actually cold at all times of the year, which of course, also helps.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did Cliff provide any additional insight on its arrival here in the states?They are already on the water and should be here the last week in August I believe.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Jeff Williams on 05 Aug 2009 03:58 PM 
simple addition of a piece of standard hobby shop brass tubing 


Jeff,

Thanks for the plume info. Sounds logical. Any special mounting for the brass tubing so it doesn't blow out of the stack? (Or more like so that it doesn't fall out of the stack when turning the locomotive upside down for maintenance.) Will super glue withstand the steam heat or do you solder the brass tube in the stack?


----------



## Jeff Williams (Jan 8, 2008)

Don, 

Just slide it over the existing exhaust pipe/tube. I haven't had any problem with it blowing out of the stack, as the exit to the existing exhaust tube should be just about at the same level as the top of the brass plume enhancer. You are correct that it will likely fall out when you invert the loco, but that is easy to replace. I really doubt that any glue will hold it in place under the steam, heat and oil onslaught. Also, someday you might find yourself with a broken-off exhaust tube or need to replace or clean the "superheater" tube so would want clear access to the smokebox anyway.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dwight, for the update on the delivery time. Don Sweet confirmed the same. I really want one, but the price is on the high side for me. Still, it would sure look nice running outside AND on the mantel . . .


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

What will be the price on that Jewel?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What will be the price on that Jewel? Accucraft's web site[/b][/b] says $3975.00 - Jonathan at *Electric Steam Model Works* lists them on his web site[/b][/b] at $3380.00.









Addendum: I was just nformed via email that the price on ESMW's web site is a typo. Not sure what Jonathan will charge for these.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dwight, 
I noticed that all drivers wear flanges, what is the minimum radius/diameter for that rail straightener? 

She's beautiful static and wondrous in motion... 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

what is the minimum radius/diameter for that rail straightener? From Accucraft's web site[/b][/b]... 

*Minimum Radius: 3 M (120 in.)* 

Addendum: Cliff tells me his test track on which the F4 is running in the video is 8' radius.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 05 Aug 2009 02:46 PM 
I've been getting more and more interested in that engine and love the size. 

Jon,

I agree, that engine would look great on you. That engine, as much as I love it, is kind big for me to tote around. Speaking for myself, I'd be happy to one or two of them find active service here in Massachusetts. Perhaps we can find a switcher to put together your consist









Dwight,

Thank you for all the wonderful pictures and video


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Great video, Dwight. You ARE a lucky guy getting to visit the home of AccuCraft! Just one thing, tho' - you mention 'broad gauge' in your OP. By that I assume you mean standard gauge - 4ft 8.5in? 

Over here in yUK 'broad gauge' means 7ft 1/4in.... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry - to my narrow mind, anything over three-feet is 'broad-gauge'


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Understooded!









V. fine loco indeed, but right now I'm all AccuCrafted out....

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

